# worms in fecal



## chels24 (Jun 28, 2012)

So I have been treating one of my Boers for barberpole worms. Today I did a fecal to see if the dewomer is working and I found eggs that Im not sure of. They are shaped like baberpole eggs but then I noticed movement inside the egg. At first I thought it was the solution under the egg but the debris around the egg isnt moving. It looks like some kind of worm inside the egg moving around. Any ideas on what kind of eggs they could be?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know, and that's a new one on me.  I hope one of the more experienced folks can give us some information on this.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 28, 2012)

What have you used so far for Barberpole? What dosage? How much do your goats weigh? You may need to use something like Valbazen or Safeguard to get the other stomach worms.


----------



## chels24 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here are some pics I took.

I gave her Ivomec plus then waited 7-10 days and gave her Cydectin @ 1cc per 10 lbs

I didnt see barberpole eggs this time, just these things


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 28, 2012)

Those are strange looking things.  I've been to Goat boot camp at OSU twice and I've never seen anything like that talked about.

Look up Dr. Dave Sparks at Oklahoma State University's email address and send them to him.  He's a goat specialist at OSU and also a veternarian.  He would be very interested I'm sure.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't do my own fecals so I wouldn't know. My guess is that you need another dewormer to get rid of those. Once you find out what they are, you can treat appropriately.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 28, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Those are strange looking things.  I've been to Goat boot camp at OSU twice and I've never seen anything like that talked about.
> 
> Look up Dr. Dave Sparks at Oklahoma State University's email address and send them to him.  He's a goat specialist at OSU and also a veternarian.  He would be very interested I'm sure.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Hey I know Dave and Linda Sparks! They have Kikos too.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, I've been to Dr. Sparks ranch several times.  OSU has the meat goat boot camp in October each year at Ada, Oklahoma.

My vet is actually Dr. Sparks vet for ultra sounds, etc.  Dr. Glover graduated from OSU vet school. I took a goat to the large animal teaching vacility in Stillwater and met several folks up there.

Dr. Sparks has some high dollar Kikos, but also sells some of his stock for others to get into breeding Kikos.  He's a great guy and very approachable.  He taught me to do fecals.

Oklahoma is a very goat friendly place, lots of folks raising lots of different breeds of goats.  It amazes me that more people don't have goats.  A terrific source of milk and meat, and they're easy to handle.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## chels24 (Jun 28, 2012)

I found an email address for Dr. Sparks and sent the pictures to him. Hopefully he will be able to help. I've been doing fecals on all my goats for the last couple years and this is the first time I've seen eggs like this. Now I'll have to collect samples from the rest of the and see if any of the others have the same eggs.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 28, 2012)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/fecals.htm#eggphotos

Could they be thread worms?

Good for you, doing your own fecals. I have a friend that does mine.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 28, 2012)

THreadworm eggs should have a small "plug" looking thing on one end.

My guess would be a pinworm.  Its a lizard site, but check out the pics of the pinworm (near the bottom)

http://www.thegeckospot.net/fecal.php


----------



## chels24 (Jun 28, 2012)

I recieved an email back from Dr. Sparks. He believes they are Barberpole eggs that are getting ready to hatch. I'm getting really tired of these Barberpoles. It seems like nothing can kill them and this has been the worst year so far.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2012)

chels24 said:
			
		

> I recieved an email back from Dr. Sparks. He believes they are Barberpole eggs that are getting ready to hatch. I'm getting really tired of these Barberpoles. It seems like nothing can kill them and this has been the worst year so far.


I had this problem last year and I will tell you what my Livestock Vet told me, 
"Sometimes you have to try the old time remedies", this is what he told me to do and it worked great on my goats. 


Take a good pinch of chewing tobacco and offer it to them [just stick in there mouth and let them eat it] then 10 days later hit them with your regular wormer. When I did this I used Southern Pride [ the cheapest stuff Walmart had ] 

About 3 days after giving them the regular wormer I hit them with Activated Charcoal Paste and some Probios.

Chris


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree that they look like barberpole.  We also run fecals and have been to a parasite seminar to manage the herd.  

You do realize that you can not erradicate the entire population, right?  You should be managing the parasites, not erradicating.  Have you scored body condition and Famancha?  You may be unneccarily building resistance to the wormers.


----------



## chels24 (Jun 29, 2012)

I realize that goats will always have some worms in their systems. Thats why I do fecals and worm the does as needed. This particular doe has bottle jaw and is anemic. I've been doing fecals to make sure the numbers are going down and the dewormer is working.
The rest of my goats are bright pink and in great condition. Goats who have excessive worm problems don't stay long here. We are striving to breed better worm resistance.


----------

